# Safe or Out?



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You make the call. Glad I didn't have to make it. The call was SAFE!
Mike


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

tie goes to the runner...... 

great pics by the way!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that camera is quick.. good pics Mike!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> tie goes to the runner......
> 
> great pics by the way!


 That, plus you can't tell from that angle if the 1st basemen's foot is even in contact with the bag


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

the heel is on the white base, sure looks like to me..the base is indented from pressure.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

waterspout said:


> the heel is on the white base, sure looks like to me..the base is indented from pressure.


 yer rite....im goin blind n my old age


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Freon,, it's a Safety base so the girls don't break a ankle, to modern for you bud! lol


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Watch out Mike, They will be using you for instant reply:biggrin: I can hear it now" The umps need to view the Photographers Display to verify the call"


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Funny you mention that, Fred. An umpire at the SPC State Championship asked me "Did you get that call at second?" "No sir" was my answer.  It was pretty controversial call, to say the least.

'Spout, that is 10 frames per second at it's best!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Game photos between Galveston O'Connell College Prep and Katy Faith West have been posted on LSCSN.COM. 
Note: There is a boat load of pics!
http://www.lscsn.com/index.php

Mike


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome pics, Mike!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The ball wasn't in control before the runner stepped on the bag.

Good shot Mikey!


----------

